# Hardware Ranch



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I went up to Hardware Ranch a couple of weeks ago and went for the sleigh ride. Sure didn't expect to see a moose in the parking lot. The moose even looks like a bull that has shed his antlers already.[attachment=2:49pogvij]bullelk.jpg[/attachment:49pogvij][attachment=1:49pogvij]hardwaremoose.JPG[/attachment:49pogvij][attachment=0:49pogvij]hardwaremoosehead.JPG[/attachment:49pogvij]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a pretty nice bull elk did you get any more pics of him? If so I'd like to see them.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry fixedblade, turns out that was the only picture I got of that bull. It was a little tricky from the sleigh and I am not much of a photographer. Here a couple more interesting bulls.[attachment=1:eohjy0c6]one antler.jpg[/attachment:eohjy0c6][attachment=2:eohjy0c6]magpie elk.jpg[/attachment:eohjy0c6][attachment=0:eohjy0c6]group of bulls.jpg[/attachment:eohjy0c6]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to be doing the same thing in Jackson hole in a couple of weeks. I'll see if I can get some pics of nice bulls too, and maybe if we're lucky a picture of a Wolf. :wink:


----------

